# Moving to Canada: One General Nurse + One Mental Health and a baby



## BackpackingBaby (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello :wave:

We are looking for a plan with regard to looking to move to Canada in 2018.

We are a young family 25 + 28 with a 9 month old baby.

I am a registered nurse (Adult) and my partner is a registered nurse (Mental Health).

We both hold a current UK registration and studied a BN (Hons) degree programme.

I have a acute medical nursing background and my partner has acute inpatient background.

We don't really know where to start? :confused2:

Especially with regards to my partners area of nursing. Is this recognised in Canada? Alberta to be specific? Can he just register? Struggling to find information.

I understand mine is more straight forward with just an nclex exam and registration.

If anyone could help that would be lovely!

Thanks!


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Hi
So I am an English (now Canadian) Registered Psychiatric Nurse (retired). We came over in 2006 from Derbyshire to BC. Each Province has their own Registration Body. The western provinces, BC to Manitoba, I believe, recognise RMNs or RPNs as they are known over here. The Eastern Provinces only recognise RNs.
All provinces are looking for registered nurses. We were offered work permits immediately and Provincial Nomination status within a very short period of time. I was offered a position in the January and arrived under Province's PNP program in September of the same year. colleagues had offers in January and started work with work permits in May!

Your husband will have to apply to the registration body to become registered. He will have to submit his academic qualifications and his practice skills. He may then be issued a temporary license to practice . He will have to sit the provinces examinations within 6 months of commencing work. RPNs can only work as nurses in psychiatry. RNs can work in "General" hospitals and as registered nurses in psychiatric units.
Hope this helps. Happy to stay in touch


----------



## BackpackingBaby (Nov 28, 2015)

That's great thankyou!

Did you use a migration agent or did you sort it all yourself? 

Thanks


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

We did it all ourselves. Our friends used an agent and regretted it. Once you are hooked they don't let go!! 
It's an amazing lifestyle over here. We miss our friends and family though they have loved coming over here.
So, why Canada and why Alberta? Have you visited yet?


----------



## BackpackingBaby (Nov 28, 2015)

We've always known we want to live abroad for a period of time and my partner has always wanted to live in Canada so it was an easy one. We've been to Toronto before and loved the people. Very friendly and laid back. We looked at a year working holiday to Australia but the visa costs were extortionate and not worth it for a year, we both know that Australia wouldn't be a forever home.

We've chose Alberta mainly because of that scenery and what we envisage family life to be like. Job prospects look good, housing isn't too expensive. We looked at BC but it appears to rain as much as where we live now (south Wales) so it didn't appeal as much 

Our baby is only 9 months old so it's no major upheaval for him as he won't really realise. We are the type of people who in an ideal world would spend our lives as nomadic travellers, we love exploring other places but even though as a nurse you can work anywhere in the world it doesn't lend itself to casual work as you travel! 

The beauty of being British is that if it all goes belly up and we hate it we'll always have a place to come back too. Life's to short to spend in one place with the whole world on your doorstep.


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Hi
We have a daughter and granddaughters in South Wales and they would all confirm that BC is not nearly as wet as Wales. Admittedly Vancouver and Victoria have their share of rain however we live near Kamloops which enjoys 40C summers. The thing we notice most about Canada are its four distinct seasons. More importantly we enjoy them all. kamloops is too hot and dry for us so we live 40 minutes drive from there which is a little cooler. We are in winter now w with -14C this week, snow, and blue sky days. I have never missed a shift because of the weather despite living 10 minutes from the second largest ski hill in Canada! Alberta has been hit hard with oil prices, large unemployment and talk of increased taxes. Each province has advantages and disadvantages. I wish you well


----------

